
The Rat Spill - anarbadalov
https://www.hakaimagazine.com/features/the-rat-spill/
======
steve_adams_86
I am a huge fan of Hakai Institute. I've read of so many rat infestations on
islands around the world, but never realized they were happening so close to
home. It's fascinating that rats, despite being so tenacious and versatile,
never made it to some islands that seem so close to others which have always
harboured rats. I guess they don't like the ocean.

If you enjoyed this, they have many other stories (typically to do with the
Canadian West Coast's ecology) that are well worth reading.

